# Hawg Chasin Part II 11-6-04



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Well - I just couldn't stand it .. They were biting so good yesterday -- I had to go today .. Tried to find someone to go with me , but everyone was tied up else where ... So today - The team would consist of me .. The bite was earlier yesterday - so early was the plan ... Although not too early .. lol ... Sun was shining and it was awesome outside ... I had some left over skippies from the day before , so that would be my bait of choice ... I also wanted some table fair today , so I started off with my smaller rig with some cut bait .. Drifting a long minding my own business and wham ... I had 20# test , small reel and a smaller rod (for my standards at least) ... I thought I would never get this fish in .. By myself ... uggghh ... This was going to be a healthy blue I was sure of it ... To my amzement it was a 30# flathead ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The day would be filled with action ... Lots of good fish .. They were liking the bait large .. I was fillin a 10/0 Gamakatsu full with whole sides and heads from Skip Jack ... Here is a picture of a 35#er caught during the day ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

This was one of those special weekends that only come around every blue moon or so ... All in all - I ended up catching 15 cats (12 Blues , 2 Channels and the Flathead) ... It was tough doing the whole deal by myself .. No Camera man (lucky I have a timer) No net man ect.... Still a wonderful day -- The top 5 fish of the day had a combined weight of 170# .. Here is the largest a 50# blue ... Man what a day ... <GRINS GRINS GRINS>


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

You're Killing Me


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Where Was You Catfish? Below Nickajack Dam?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yup -- Right below the dam -- They are there !!!! If you can plan a trip > NOW is the time !!! Bait is tuff to come by , but they are in there Thick ....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I also got 4 stripers and 2 of them made the trip home with me ... As a matter of fact - I invited them for dinner ,,,


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Maybe Next Year ,my Fishing Funds Are Low And A Trip To That Area Cost $$$$$$$$ In Gas,maybe I Can Get There Next Year Sure Enough,is There Lots Of Fishing Pressure There This Time Of Year?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

LOL ... Funny you should ask that .. When I boated the 50#er ... I looked all around for another boat , figured I could get someone to help me with the pictures -- Not 1 in site ... Saw 2 other fishing boats all day and they were going after those green fish ...


P.S. - All cats were released today -- Couldn't seem to catch any small enough to eat ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

AWESOME report... what a great two-day stringer... also incredible to know they're all still swimmin' and just waitin' to be caught again... hopefully by another CPR fisherman...


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

You Funny,(none Small Enough To Eat) You Kill Me,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,that Sounds Like Fun Wendell.i Made The Trip With Warren Last Year Maybe I Can Get Lost And Head That Way Next Season ,until Then Keep Sending Those Photos Because Thats What This Forum Is About ,,,,,,,,,,huge Thropy Catfish,,,,,,,,,( And Ones Small Enough To Eat)<grin>


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Got any plans for next weekend Wendell.....lol.......your killin me as well, exp. since my boat is still in the shop.......I put up some tournament locations for next year up on my site (no dates yet), and I want to definatley have one up that way.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mike , 

None as of yet , although I probably can't give you any definates until Thursday afternoon or Friday AM .. Can you be ready on short notice ?


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish.....*

D****** boy..., Das some good fish dere...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Same here.......I can go as of now but things could change........my wife is expecting anyday now.......short notice is fine......email or call


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wendell you are a STUD!!! I'm checking airfare prices now. LOL

GREAT CATCH!!! You may be my new hero.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Dont know if I would go that far ... I have the know how , I just do not always have the opportunity , due to the fact that I like to fish , where I like to fish .. I am just glad I got the chance to put them on the other end of the line .. Brad -- know is the time , I just do not know how long they will stay there .. I believe they are trying to fatten up for the winter ....


----------



## Bottomline (Oct 28, 2004)

Great looking fish you got there Catfish. We appreciate the report and the pics. That's a day to remember, cause you know it don't happen like that everytime. Congrats!!


----------



## Katnip (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome catch and report Catfish! You definitely "Hung One". Hope you have as good a luck next trip!

Tight Lines!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

DAAAANNNGGGGGG! You done wore dat R&R out man. I love it when dey is bitin like dat.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Hahaha..now that is a heck of a day when you catch well over 200 pounds of catfish and have to eat bass for dinner...

Very nice trip and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doctor (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice fish, great report, I'm headed to the Cumberland River this weekend, love fishin in Tennessee, were you drifting for those fish or anchored down?

Doc


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

We were drifting below the Dam ..


----------



## metalman (May 22, 2004)

Hey doc,
remember we talked about about drifting/bottom bumping a few weeks ago? I'll go out on a limb and bet Wendell was doing just that. 'Course I could be completely wrong. OK Wendell, 'fess up...W....I guess he was typing his while i was typing mine!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yup --- That is what I was doing , that is my favorite way to Catfish .. You also go through a lot of terminal tackle that way ...


----------



## Doctor (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Catfish for the information, hey Winston good to hear from you my condolences to your family, I'm headed to the Cumberland this coming weekend, also got the boat back from the repair shop, bad helm pump, sucks as we were on a spot to catch fish for the Championships, we are taking Donnies boat as I haven't had a chance to take mine out and test it out.....later.....Doc


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations on finally havin' "one of those days",man....you deserved one.The look of satisfaction is all over your face!Good deal!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Btw....welcome To The Board,doctor.are You A Md?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thanks NT .. Maybe I will have another one soon =)


----------



## Doctor (Nov 7, 2004)

Nighttrain,

Nope, Retired Paramedic 23 years of it, flew on Grant Lifeflight helicopter Columbus,Ohio


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I hope you do,too,Catfish...Doc,cool...I'm a RT(for 23 yrs.).:smile:


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Awesome Job Wendell that is a stellar day of fishing by yourself for sure. Nice pics for being solo mine don't come out that well, LOL.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Curtis , 

My camera has an autofocus on it ... Hey I got the Sharkathon gear .. Thanks I will use it and my kids like the sharkathon teeth .... WTG .. I hear it was a big success .... 

P.S. I was thinking about posting a picture of the 50#er on the shark board and see if they could ID that shark ... lol


----------



## crlail41 (Oct 18, 2004)

Great........ Wish I could do that.......(drool, drool)


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a neat signature Charles ..


----------

